# Hand gun Licensing, Certification and Permits



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

Does anyone know (or know where to find out.) what Licensing, Certification and Permits I need to buy a hand gun?

To be more specific, I am looking at buying a 1851 Confederate Navy, .44 Caliber Revolver black powder and I need to know what paper work need to be done before and after I buy it.

Thank you

Steve


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

If live in the City go to local PD if in the Twp. go to Sheriff's office...Take a 10 question test :yikes: ... Most will make you wait 24 hrs and then will give you a purchase permit..... Seller gets a copy and then Bring gun back to same Dept and they will give you a Safety Inspection Certificate........


----------



## Jason Adam (Jun 27, 2001)

I believe if it is a non-cartriged handgun(black powder) and it is not going afield, (i.e. a display peice), that you do not need a permit to purchase or a safty inspection. I would check with your local sheriff's dept though.


----------



## Randy Kidd (Apr 21, 2001)

Steve,
About five years ago I bought a black powder revolver through Cabela's catalog, Did not need any paperwork as long as it was a muzzleloading pistol, wouldn't hurt to call your local cop shop though.


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

According to Cabelas, you need a permit to purchase BP handguns.


----------



## Randy Kidd (Apr 21, 2001)

from the web..

Handguns kept solely for the purpose of display, as relics, curios, or antiques not made for modern ammunition or permanently deactivated are exempt from the registration and sale provisions.

An antique firearm is defined as:

A firearm not designed or redesigned for using rimfire or conventional center fire ignition with fixed ammunition and manufactured in or before 1898, including a matchlock, flintlock, percussion cap, or similar type of ignition system or replica thereof, whether actually manufactured before or after the year 1898, or 
A firearm using fixed ammunition manufactured in or before 1898, for which ammunition is no longer manufactured in the United States and is not readily available in the ordinary channels of commercial trade.

Here is a link to the site: http://www.nraila.org/GunLaws/StateLaws.aspx?ST=MI


----------



## timbergsp (Feb 10, 2003)

I beleave it does need to be reg if you are going to hunt with it but if you are not going to hunt with it then you dont need any thing but the most important paper work CASH$$$$$$$


----------



## SPH (Jan 20, 2004)

I have an old navy issued .38 black powder pistol that was given to me and called the Sherriffs department to ask the same question. I was told that all handguns in michigan must be registered including black powder. I believe that you can get your gun registered the same day as the process is much quicker than it used to be.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Black powder guns always seem to cause confusion. As stated, if the gun is a show piece, and not used to shoot with, no permit is needed nor does it have to be registered. We are talking about pistols that are worth a bunch on money, normally collected by collectors, like civil war relics, not to be confused with replicas. Nobody is going to hunt with this type of gun because it will make the value go down.

I'm very confindent that Cabelas does not sell that type of pistol (museum piece) to normal hunters which is the reason they require a purchase permit. Any gun defined as a firearm, black powder or other, that is used for hunting, shooting etc., one must get a purchase permit and registered it. Obviously, if you have a valid CCW then a purchase permit is not needed but it still must be registered.


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

Staying on the CCW topic, my father in-law a long time CCW carrier told me that they now changed the MDNR law about carrying while Bowhunting and that it is now legal to possess a firearm while bowhunting if you have a CCW. I couldn't find this anywhere, is this now true?


----------



## Bob S (Mar 8, 2000)

*is this now true?*

No, it is not true.


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

Thx Bob, he claims it was changed with some new legislation within the last month or so....Boehr any idea?


----------



## umas911 (Sep 19, 2003)

Here is the last go around regarding this



http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=68750&highlight=ccw


----------



## ID-Birddog (Mar 9, 2004)

These gun law questions always amuse/frighten me. A black powder/muzzle loading pistol has to be registered in Mich.? I am so glad I live in the Rocky Mountain West and don't have to deal with such foolish laws.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Captain said:


> Thx Bob, he claims it was changed with some new legislation within the last month or so....Boehr any idea?


I know of no legislation the changed anything to do with registration of handguns (typical black powder or any other typical handgun) in Michigan.

This is what I found on the legislatures web site from three bill passed into law in May of 2004;

The bills would amend the handgun licensure Act to exclude an antique firearm from the Acts pistol licensure and safety inspection requirements.
Antique firearm would mean that term as defined in the Michigan Penal Code, i.e., either 1) a firearm not designed or redesigned for using rimfire or conventional center fire ignition with fixed ammunition and manufactured in or before 1898, including a matchlock, flintlock, percussion cap, or similar type of ignition system or replica of such a firearm, whether actually manufactured before or after 1898, or 2) a firearm using fixed ammunition manufactured in or before 1898, for which ammunition is no longer manufactured in the United States and is not readily available in the ordinary channels of commercial trade.
*House Bill 5427*
The bill would exempt purchasing, owning, carrying, possessing, using, or transporting an antique firearm from Sections 2 and 9 of the handgun licensure Act, which contain pistol licensing and safety inspection requirements. Presently, those sections do not apply to any of the following:
-- A U.S., Michigan, or local police or correctional agency.
-- The U.S. Army, Air Force, Navy, or Marine Corps.
-- An organization authorized by law to purchase or receive weapons from the United States or from the State.
-- The National Guard, Armed Forces Reserves, or other duly authorized military organization.
-- A member of an entity or organization described above, for a pistol while engaged in the course of that members duties with that entity or while going to or returning from those duties.
-- A U.S. citizen holding a concealed pistol license issued by another state.
-- The regular and ordinary transportation of a pistol as merchandise by an authorized agent of a person licensed to manufacture firearms or a licensed dealer.

*House Bill 5428*
Section 9 of the Act requires a person who owns or comes into possession of a pistol to present it to a law enforcement agency for a safety inspection, and provides that the safety inspection requirement does not apply to a person who holds a collection of pistols kept solely for the purpose of display as relics, curios, or antiques and that are not made for modern ammunition or are permanently deactivated. The bill would delete solely and antiques from that provision, so that the exception to the safety inspection requirement
would apply to a person who held a collection of pistols kept for the purpose of display as relics or curios (subject to the present condition regarding ammunition or deactivation).

*House Bill 5429*
Section 2 of the Act prohibits a person from purchasing, carrying, or transporting a pistol in Michigan without first having obtained a license for the pistol, and provides that the licensure requirement does not apply to the sale, barter, or exchange of pistols kept solely as relics, curios, or antiques not made for modern ammunition or permanently deactivated.
The bill would delete solely and antiques from that provision, so that the exception to the licensure requirement would apply to sale, barter, or exchange of pistols kept as relics or curios (subject to the condition regarding ammunition or deactivation).

I believe as I stated above, antique firearms, relics or curios are refering to the type that collectors go after, not your typical black powder pistol used for deer hunting. But then I don't register any firearms for the public so you will have to go by what the local police departments, county sheriff departments or state police tell you.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

As Boehr states....No registration law in Michgan Only a manditory "safety inspection" that incidentally requires that manufacturer, caliber, barrel length, type of action, and the owners identity and address be recorded retained by the locality, and a copy forwarded to the state police.

I don't believe that black powder weapons fall under this requirement, a call to the state police and/or local police should answer that question.


----------

